# Just a bit of fun.... car products vs. Weber BBQ



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well folks... it's been a while since we've seen a household object on here. So, I present for your amusement/distain "car products vs. Weber BBQ."

I may have had a bit too much time on my hands a month or two back; and with BBQ season approaching, I wanted to make sure I was truly ready! That meant facing 6 months of procrastination and tackling this:

Clearly not cared for by it's "owner" :doublesho 










The first job was to hoover out all of the loose material and prepare it for the work to come. A brush was used to get in all the nooks and crannies. :thumb:










Despite spending most of it's life under a cover, the paintwork on this BBQ was in a shocking condition, lots of dust and fallout meaning I knew I had my work cut out.



















At this stage, I decided to bring out the big guns! Valet pro citrus pre-wash (a strong mix):



















and, trusty old:










The pre-wash was applied liberally and allowed to do it's thing:




























After a thorough rinse; the "strong detergent mix" was worked around with a microfibre cloth to remove the remaining dirt; leaving this.










We all know paint can look good from a distance; but up close, this showed some really nasty defects that only really a respray or some serious paint restoration would cure. :doublesho :lol:



















Evidently, the factory spray jobs are very orange peel-erific!










I had no time for this today; as this was just a quick BBQ valet. So instead, I decided to get out the trusty carlack NSC AIO paint cleanser, which worked wonders on a Microfibre applicator.





































For heat proof protection from the elements, and to replace the cover which had seen better days; I decided upon the mainstay FK1000p. I knew this sealant would help keep the worst at bay on this workhorse BBQ.



















As you can see, the bottom pan really needs a refurb. I'll think I'll contact Lepsons about this in future, and am considering a nice smoked chrome to match the black paintwork. :thumb: :lol:










Job complete; I thought it was important to check if the protection was there. Not the best beading; but nicely repellent :thumb: :lol:



















So, there you have it! Car products vs. Weber BBQ. :thumb:  :tumbleweed:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

You sir are mad..!

Nice work though haha!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha i thought i was barking but you sir are howling.

Good results


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Keep these odd little threads going lol


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> You sir are mad..!
> 
> Nice work though haha!





willwad82 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha i thought i was barking but you sir are howling.
> 
> Good results


As I said... just a bit of fun! :thumb: :lol:

As it happens, someones just bumped Heavenly Detail Marc's thread (see:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38692) on the hoover... I didn't quite go so far as taking it to an underground carpark however. His is far more extreme (and may or may not have been copied slightly...  :lol: :thumb!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Now this is what I call serious dedicated detailing 

Best BBQ'S Weber, they last and serve very well :thumb:

Phil which camera are you using for your photos, they are very sharp :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Now this is what I call serious dedicated detailing
> 
> Best BBQ'S Weber, they last and serve very well :thumb:
> 
> Phil which camera are you using for your photos, they are very sharp :thumb:


Hehe, to be honesy trip, I find they often get too hot and struggle to get a "temperature gradient" with mine.

Pics are I-phone 4 bud. Just binned it off to Mazuma mobile though.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

PMSL, how many people can say their BBQ beads in the rain...


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Legend. A couple of beers in my belly makes this one funny read!


----------



## ollie b (Mar 2, 2010)

haha nice one, i wonder what your neighbours think of you...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

ollie b said:


> haha nice one, i wonder what your neighbours think of you...


To be honest, I expect they think I'm a nutter for keeping my car clean, and washing it myself rather than the £5 kosovan special. Let alone keeping my grass cut, and other stuff tidy, taking bins in etc. :thumb: :lol:

I guess this may be the straw that breaks the camel's back though...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great stuff - the best BBQ make ever deserves some TLC. Mine has sat outside, exposed for 10 years now and still going strong. Looks a total mess compared to yours.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Insane...... I love it. :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Madder than a box of Frogs, love it. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet ride


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

How long till the full wet sand to remove the orange peel? :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha mine also wears werkstatt prime and it's topped with Poorboys wheel sealant


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought this was normal for us lot on DW .

My mate thinks I've lost the plot, for the full re-paint and protection I'm about to do on my garden roller .


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So, anyone been out doing this to your own one today? :lol:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great thread made my morning :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Make sure to keep us informed of the durability!! Lol


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

We have the same bbq lol i wont be doing the same to mine mind you


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I refurbed mine last year, for a third time.

Stripped down and cleaned
Repainted with hi temp paint
Frame repainted with hammerite
Wood restained with cuprinol.

It's not a weber but it's over 14 years old and still going strong.

Didn't think to take pics and do a write up


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Good work.

I thought I was mad using FK1000p on my cooker top.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

A little bit of wee came out reading that write up, very funny :lol:


----------

